
Ask HN: What do you use to generate process, UML diagrams, etc.? - _1tan
Can you recommend a one size fits all tool?
======
virgilp
I would recommend pen & paper (or whiteboard) first. Once you know exactly
what you want to draw, it becomes much simpler to actually draw it (e.g. in
Gliffy, or Lucidchart, or PPT or whatever)

There are tools like e.g.
[https://www.websequencediagrams.com/](https://www.websequencediagrams.com/)
that make drawing some diagrams drastically faster & cleaner, but the general
rule I observed is that you need to first focus on what you want to say, have
that really clear, and then actually drawing it will be fairly effortless. But
if you try to make up the diagram as you go using something like Gliffy, it
can be really painful.

------
wittenator
If your are asking about drawing instead of generating: I often use draw.io as
a pretty convenient tool.

